
Citus 7.2: Distributed Postgres with CTEs, complex subqueries, set operations - manigandham
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2018/01/26/citus-7-2-ctes-complex-subqueries-set-operations/
======
artellectual
Citus, Timescale, Postgres is definitely the way to go when it comes to data
services.

Basically now Postgres can be setup to be distributed, without having to
modify your application’s to be distribution aware. From what I understand you
just make the SQL statements as you normally would and Citus takes care of the
rest.

Pretty neat I have to say.

------
shaunpersad
How does this compare to CockroachDB (performance-wise and availability-wise)?

